# 5010 - NDC help



## smontague (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has a helpful website or source for looking up NDC numbers now that they are required when filing via 5010.  We never used them before, but now will have to use them quite often and I am having trouble finding a site. 

Thank you!


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

smontague said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a helpful website or source for looking up NDC numbers now that they are required when filing via 5010.  We never used them before, but now will have to use them quite often and I am having trouble finding a site.
> 
> Thank you!



http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/ndc/default.cfm

If you Google the term "NDC lookup" it leads you right to this site.


----------

